# what is bedding down and setting the bed fair?



## becca114 (5 December 2007)

As in the tittle, what does it mean?


----------



## alicedove (5 December 2007)

I am not trained in taditional stable management! ( I have just worked on my little experience!) But I can take these to mean (in my humble opinion!!!) both the same thing!!

Taking the banks off the walls and making the stable ready for the horse to go to in for the night. So instead of having huge banks and bare floor, you have a bed with little banks.


----------



## SSM (5 December 2007)

Sounds like the original Manual of Horsemanship - 

Putting your bed down and making sure it is tidy!!


----------



## scattynuttymare (5 December 2007)

Bedding down is putting the bed back down and arranging the banks, as in after mucking out so that the stable is ready for the horse to return to. Setting fair is giving the bed a quick tidy up afer skipping out. Well thats what I was taught for my BHS exams anyway


----------



## YorkshireLass (5 December 2007)

In the olden days... 

The bed would be lifted in the morning, droppings removed and the rest of the straw either piled up in the stable or put in to a wire cage outside to air and dry.  Yes, wet straw would be dried!  You would only be expected to add 1 bale a week to the bed.

The bed was put up in the day as it was less wasteful.

Then the bed would be put down... 'bedding down for the night'   'setting fair' was doing the banks, properly, the straw of the banks would be plaited... labour was cheap then!  And the bed made nice and level.

If the horse was on a bed during the day, 'setting fair' meantremoving the dung as and when.  In some stables, as soon as a tail lifted an urchin was sent in with a shovel.


----------



## custard (5 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
In the olden days... 

In some stables, as soon as a tail lifted an urchin was sent in with a shovel. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds like what you have children for, and much nicer than sweeping chimneys!!!


----------



## Fairynuff (5 December 2007)

Oi, you forgot to plait the straw behind the door so that it isnt trailed out all over the yard 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I was brought up to 'setfair' etc. Im still tempted to 'quarter' in the morning 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Mairi.


----------



## kizzywiz (5 December 2007)

I once left my poor long suffering hubby a note, as he was doing evening stables, asking him to set fair the beds, he asked me what I meant, as he wasn't planning on setting sail anywhere!!  Now I just say skip out!!!


----------



## Tootsiepop (16 December 2007)

I still strap my horse,  quarter,  set fair and bed down too!  Although I've never plaited my banks!


----------



## Wildspirit (14 January 2008)

okay this will sound really stupid, but how do you plait a bank?! And what is strap and quarter? Is quatering not when you make those marks on its bum, sorry having a TOTALLY blonde moment!


----------



## SOB (14 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
okay this will sound really stupid, but how do you plait a bank?! And what is strap and quarter? Is quatering not when you make those marks on its bum, sorry having a TOTALLY blonde moment! 

[/ QUOTE ]

As far as I am aware strapping a horse is the correct way to fully groom and build muscle on the horse.


----------



## Persephone (14 January 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I still strap my horse,  quarter,  set fair and bed down too!  Although I've never plaited my banks! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto! I do all the rest, but would have no idea how to plait a bank. 

Ask me to plait a whisp and I would be well away, but a bank?!!! Wouldn't have a clue!

Jo x


----------

